# Command Line utility xcode



## macbraxis (22 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je ne trouve pas "Command Line Utility" pour la création d'un nouveau projet dans xcode.
L'un d'entre vous pourrais me comment je peu le rajouter et/ou je peu le trouver svp ?

Merci par avance

PS: Je viens de refaire une install de xcode


----------



## ntx (22 Février 2011)

Avant de faire n'importe quoi, lis de tutoriel qui correspond à ta version de Xcode :rateau:

Dans la catégorie "Applications", pour "C" et "C++ stdc++", Command Line Tool


----------



## macbraxis (22 Février 2011)

Oui pardon je n'est pas fais attention :x
La prochaine fois j'ouvrirais les yeux sur la droite et non que sur la partie gauche.

Merci de ton aide.

----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'Xcode. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Développement sur Mac", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------

